
Wibbly-wobbly magnetic fusion stuff: The return of the stellarator - tambourine_man
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/06/wibbly-wobbly-magnetic-fusion-stuff-the-return-of-the-stellarator/
======
Frenchgeek
No timey wimey?

